# Gun Shy but still hunts



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie killed another rabbit out in his yard this morning. He was already gun shy when I adopted him, but that doesn't mean he can't hunt. He's very persistent and determined. He just prefers to hunt alone...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Willie is letting you know he wants Hasenpfeffer for dinner tonight.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

LOL!! I'm sure he would love that, but I really wouldn't know where to begin. ??? He was so cute. When I bent over to pick up the dead rabbit, Willie stole a kiss... I got a lick right on the nose. I'm pretty sure he was proud of himself.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

You'll just have to take up bow hunting!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

einspänner said:


> You'll just have to take up bow hunting!


Yep.... Or an air rifle, or an appropriate calibre for what you hunt and put a silencer on it!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Honestly, Willie seems to be perfectly happy with things just the way they are. He hunts quite a bit, takes naps, and goes for walks with his human. Then, once or twice a week, one of his dog buddies comes over for a romp. Life is good! ;D ;D ;D


----------

